# frontloader questions



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

We have a new/used front-loading washing machine. It came with a big quantity of leftover detergent, powder. We normally use unscented liquid detergent due to allergies, and I'm finding lots of leftover powder in the machine's dispenser. Is this normal, or is it because we use cold water to wash? Also clothes don't seem super clean...but hard to tell.

I guess I'm wondering if we need to use the special "HE" detergent or if we can use our normal brand?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Rose is right, use way less soap, and once a month, do an empty load, with bleach, to keep mold down (front loaders tend to have mold develop around the ring).


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm using the amount specified for the front loader, which is only half of a pretty small scoop. That's why having a tablespoon left seems like none is getting to the clothes! I will try a few suggestions (check the drawer, and the door!) and see if that helps.

Thanks a lot! I'm glad I can use cold water (and liquid detergent if that works better for us)!


----------

